# Ky trap adapter question



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

hi guys,
im working on a big dorm remodel in kentucky. (i have a ky masters license but dont work here very often)

its all cast iron DWV. 
chrome HD p-traps.

at the lavs do the traps have to solder into the trap adapter?

when i read my code i get a yes to that question, but as i look around my hotel and gas station i see slip joints on several sinks.

can someone help me with?

is there another option beside solder?

thank you

bw


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Check with your inspector, but code says no mechanical fitting after weir


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

here you go, this should help you. pay close attention to section 13. 

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/kar/815/020/100.htm


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

that is the same information i had.
thank you for the conformation.

bw


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

At a restaurant we just completed on a reno, had to use glued connections, no marvel connectors to the dwv system for trap adaptors. 

Funny how those connections were never glued, and the drain cleaner thought process in me switched those all to marvel connectors after the final. :whistling2:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

billwestrick said:


> hi guys,
> im working on a big dorm remodel in kentucky. (i have a ky masters license but dont work here very often)
> 
> its all cast iron DWV.
> ...


yes,in ky you have to solder chrome p-traps into a brass trap adapter,they have one called an EZ trap adapter,one end solder,other end is o-ring and fits inside the inch and half pvc pipe,you can also get the brass adapters with solder on one end and threaded on the other for galvanized pipe,or before theEZ ADAPTERS came out you had to rough in a inch and a half pve threaded tee,c.o. tee or a version of that and use the male threaded brass trap adapters,but these are getting hard to find nowadays,

you can only have a slip jont nut on the inlet side of the p-trap,never on the outlet,stupid I know,but inspectors will get down,pull eschutions back and make sure you have the right trap adapters on the chrome traps.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Why such an issue ? I'm glad we can use tubular PVC slip joint traps. So simple. I hate chrome traps.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dclarke said:


> Why such an issue ? I'm glad we can use tubular PVC slip joint traps. So simple. I hate chrome traps.


its such an issue because you have to have 20 tools to just install a chrome p-trap,very time consuming.some jobs are spec'ed for chrome traps,cant use the tubular pve or sch. 40 glue traps.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Does ky use upc , ipc , or blend with their own prescriptives ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Does ky use upc , ipc , or blend with their own prescriptives ?


its all their own perspectives,they wrote their own plumbing code and have their own code book.look up ky division of plumbing and you will see what im talkin bout


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

sparky said:


> its all their own perspectives,they wrote their own plumbing code and have their own code book.look up ky division of plumbing and you will see what im talkin bout


Thats crazy! I thought that every regional , county , city, state all atleast had to go by the big two and change/add thier own lil stuff after.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Thats crazy! I thought that every regional , county , city, state all atleast .ad to go by the big two and change/add thier own lil stuff after.


yea,we have our own plumbing gods here in ky they have even hired people to drive around and just look for illegal plumbing like a water heater settin out around a house,they will stop and ask to see the new heater and see if it was installed by a licensed plumber,its a wonder they haven't been shot.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

sparky said:


> yea,we have our own plumbing gods here in ky they have even hired people to drive around and just look for illegal plumbing like a water heater settin out around a house,they will stop and ask to see the new heater and see if it was installed by a licensed plumber,its a wonder they haven't been shot.


You think this is a bad thing? It enforces the law requiring licensing. This is good for all above board, licensed individuals.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> You think this is a bad thing? It enforces the law requiring licensing. This is good for all above board, licensed individuals.


where in my post did I say it was a bad thing????nowhere,just sayin the way some people are around here and statewide,that they don't take to kindly to strangers coming on to their property and asking questions.that is all I was saying...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

sparky said:


> where in my post did I say it was a bad thing????nowhere,just sayin the way some people are around here and statewide,that they don't take to kindly to strangers coming on to their property and asking questions.that is all I was saying...


You didn't say it. That's why there is a question mark at the end of that sentence. Inflection and innuendo are hard to read in a text format.

Edit: The exception is Redwood. You can pretty much assume sarcasm in most of his posts!!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

sparky said:


> yea,we have our own plumbing gods here in ky they have even hired people to drive around and just look for illegal plumbing like a water heater settin out around a house,they will stop and ask to see the new heater and see if it was installed by a licensed plumber,its a wonder they haven't been shot.


The inspectors are supposed to do that here to truthfully if they saw waterheaters tubs ect ect laying by the garbage pale. And we are also a very conservative libertarian state aswell...and im one of those citizens


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For almost a month now I have been afraid to look at this thread.

Considering how scared I was of the thread title, imagine my surprise to find out it is about *K*entuck*Y*. :laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> For almost a month now I have been afraid to look at this thread.
> 
> Considering how scared I was of the thread title, imagine my surprise to find out it is about *K*entuck*Y*. :laughing:


figures,most plumbers are not skilled enough to do plumbing in KentuckY,they just cant figure out our difficult code.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kentucky plumbing is no big deal. It is the KY that had me rattled.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Kentucky plumbing is no big deal. It is the KY that had me rattled.


I was thinking the same thing...
I finally peeked....:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

sparky said:


> figures,most plumbers are not skilled enough to do plumbing in KentuckY,they just cant figure out our difficult code.:laughing:


You just can't get over yourself and how much more "difficult" your codes are there can you.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I plumbed there for three years. Not any stricter or demanding then any other code. Just different. But they do have a "special" pride in having their own code. They require less in the field time to get your j card, because they require everyone to hold one. To me, some was to protect plumbing and plumbers. some is money hungry and big gvt.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Keefer w said:


> I plumbed there for three years. Not any stricter or demanding then any other code. Just different. But they do have a "special" pride in having their own code. They require less in the field time to get your j card, because they require everyone to hold one. To me, some was to protect plumbing and plumbers. some is money hungry and big gvt.


.

you are correct on all fronts,at one time having a journeyman and a master plumbing license really meant something in this state,heck when I got my journeymans license in the early 90's there was 10,000 journeyman plumbers at that time,when I got my masters there were only 6000 master plumbers statewide then,a license really meant something in those days and earlier,but the division of plumbing like a gov. agencies got to hurting for money and they "eased up" on the journeymans and masters tests and allowed anybody with common sense that can read the book to basically get a plumbing license,they wanted the license fees and permit fees that it produced.so now we have a lot of licensed plumbers running around this state that basically cant stick their finger up their hind-ends or plumb a one bath house.its sad to see what it has become knowing what it used to be.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

sparky said:


> .
> 
> you are correct on all fronts,at one time having a journeyman and a master plumbing license really meant something in this state,heck when I got my journeymans license in the early 90's there was 10,000 journeyman plumbers at that time,when I got my masters there were only 6000 master plumbers statewide then,a license really meant something in those days and earlier,but the division of plumbing like a gov. agencies got to hurting for money and they "eased up" on the journeymans and masters tests and allowed anybody with common sense that can read the book to basically get a plumbing license,they wanted the license fees and permit fees that it produced.so now we have a lot of licensed plumbers running around this state that basically cant stick their finger up their hind-ends or plumb a one bath house.its sad to see what it has become knowing what it used to be.


Are you in Texas Lol


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

billwestrick said:


> hi guys,
> im working on a big dorm remodel in kentucky. (i have a ky masters license but dont work here very often)
> 
> its all cast iron DWV.
> ...


 Soldering traps in instead of using a dasanco fitting is cheap way of getting out of doing things right. Here in Texas they love to solder the traps in. Makes it almost impossible to snake a drain that way. I always have to install a trap adapter.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Soldering traps in instead of using a dasanco fitting is cheap way of getting out of doing things right. Here in Texas they love to solder the traps in. Makes it almost impossible to snake a drain that way. I always have to install a trap adapter.


I'm Ma slip joints, trap adapters, desanco's only allowed on house/building side of trap only.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm Ma slip joints, trap adapters, desanco's only allowed on house/building side of trap only. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Cheap way of doing things right???? Are you kidding me? That is not a proper/legal install in my state and would fail every time. I think that type of install is amateur at best.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Mike454 said:


> If anyone wants more jobs in the midwest (Illinois and surrounding states) inbox me. Several companies went out out of business now we have access to their customers. WE NEED HELP SERVICING!!! visit our page www.ifloodservices.com


Wtf


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

arie stratus said:


> Soldering traps in instead of using a dasanco fitting is cheap way .


I guess I'm dumb but I have never heard of this,what is it???


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

sparky said:


> I guess I'm dumb but I have never heard of this,what is it???


A Dasanco fitting is a trap adapter. It's the actual plumbing term


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

arie stratus said:


> A Dasanco fitting is a trap adapter. It's the actual plumbing term


 Yes when I order my material I say Dasanco Fitting then the guy at the counter looks at me funny and says "we don't carry that"


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Cheap way of doing things right???? Are you kidding me? That is not a proper/legal install in my state and would fail every time. I think that type of install is amateur at best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Amateur? I have never seen traps soldered in until I moved here in Texas. Its a pain in the ass that is why I see all kinds of traps cut off the wall to access the drain to rod it out. Then they repair by installing a ct coupling a fernco to make the repair. There is a better way and much prettier finish by installing a trap adapter aka Dasanco fitting.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Yes when I order my material I say Dasanco Fitting then the guy at the counter looks at me funny and says "we don't carry that"


Lol I get the same deer in the head light look.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> A Dasanco fitting is a trap adapter. It's the actual plumbing term


Why not sharkbite it??


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Why not sharkbite it??


Sharkbite? Might as well turn my license in. It's worthless Lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Amateur? I have never seen traps soldered in until I moved here in Texas. Its a pain in the ass that is why I see all kinds of traps cut off the wall to access the drain to rod it out. Then they repair by installing a ct coupling a fernco to make the repair. There is a better way and much prettier finish by installing a trap adapter aka Dasanco fitting.


They also make a trap that solders over copper pipe, it's called a Washington trap, it's a solid connection on the street side of the trap , it is a removable trap for drain cleaning. And yes desanco at wall in my opinion is amateur

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> They also make a trap that solders over copper pipe, it's called a Washington trap, it's a solid connection on the street side of the trap , it is a removable trap for drain cleaning. And yes desanco at wall in my opinion is amateur
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


And why do you think that?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:
 

> And why do you think that?


If your nut on the street side should loosen up from people knocking into it, say Under a kitchen sink , you could have sewer gases enter the building.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> If your nut on the street side should loosen up from people knocking into it, say Under a kitchen sink , you could have sewer gases enter the building.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yeah sure you have to hit it with a hammer. Sweating in a trap adapter and wrenching in the tail piece into the compression joint is a solid installation it's a plumbing fitting that has been used for years and is code compliant. Your angle stops are compressed into the supply lines. Or do they not allow those either in MA?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Yeah sure you have to hit it with a hammer. Sweating in a trap adapter and wrenching in the tail piece into the compression joint is a solid installation it's a plumbing fitting that has been used for years and is code compliant. Your angle stops are compressed into the supply lines. Or do they not allow those either in MA?


Correct, Ma is a very strict code

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Correct, Ma is a very strict code
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's terrible so you have to sweat in the angle stops or thread it in. That's some silly stuff right there. Compression fittings are just as solid. In my opinion


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> That's terrible so you have to sweat in the angle stops or thread it in. That's some silly stuff right there. Compression fittings are just as solid. In my opinion


Old school, best school

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

arie stratus said:


> That's terrible so you have to sweat in the angle stops or thread it in. That's some silly stuff right there. Compression fittings are just as solid. In my opinion


I don't think compression can be as solid as a soldered or threaded joint


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> I don't think compression can be as solid as a soldered or threaded joint


It's a matter of opinion. Really it is. MA would should let up on that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> It's a matter of opinion. Really it is. MA would should let up on that.


That's like homeowner how-to-do Home Depot plumbing book stuff, along with the trap adapter at the wall

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> That's like homeowner how-to-do Home Depot plumbing book stuff, along with the trap adapter at the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Let me ask are you from Boston?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> I don't think compression can be as solid as a soldered or threaded joint


I take copper comp angle valve stop over 3/8 ips threaded to glav nipple any day!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I take copper comp angle valve stop over 3/8 ips threaded to glav nipple any day!


Who said anything about a Galv nipple? Solder, chrome brass or brass nipple. I would never install Galv.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Let me ask are you from Boston?


Not far, about 50 miles. They don't call us M*******s for nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Not far, about 50 miles. They don't call us M*******s for nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Bostonians jeeez you guys and your "I'm so great comments". Get outta here Lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Bostonians jeeez you guys and your "I'm so great comments". Get outta here Lol


Who says we're great? I want to meet them, lol. We have a strong Plumbing and Gas board and great code that I believe the country should follow.. We have our own amendments to NFPA 54 and our own adopted plumbing code that makes so much sense. I hold my my Masters in RI also and they use the IPC. I find it very lenient in MANY sections of the code.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> Bostonians jeeez you guys and your "I'm so great comments". Get outta here Lol


 Hey... they're Boston Bruins... but...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hey... they're Boston Bruins... but...


How bout our SOX!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> How bout our SOX!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


My Sox beats them first before we let u won last nite.. but we'll take care of them tonight... btw. I thought we were talking about KY plumbing and how we ended up in Boston??


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> How bout our SOX!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


And the patriots my second most hated nemesis


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I take copper comp angle valve stop over 3/8 ips threaded to glav nipple any day!


Well galvanized is illegal here for potable water so I didn't think that was an option
But anything a homeowner who knows nothing can do I prefer to stay away from, I'm sure they hold but I almost say with certainty if you solder one and do one in compression the compression will blow before the solder joint will therefore solder is more solid


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

arie stratus said:


> And the patriots my second most hated nemesis


Kentucky plumbing sucks lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Well galvanized is illegal here for potable water so I didn't think that was an option
> But anything a homeowner who knows nothing can do I prefer to stay away from, I'm sure they hold but I almost say with certainty if you solder one and do one in compression the compression will blow before the solder joint will therefore solder is more solid


Illegal there??? Legal here, in fact, we have one here proudly use them over copper daily!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> My Sox beats them first before we let u won last nite.. but we'll take care of them tonight... btw. I thought we were talking about KY plumbing and how we ended up in Boston??


Lots of baseball to play

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Lots of baseball to play
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Its HOCKEY to watch!! Go WILD!!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Illegal there??? Legal here, in fact, we have one here proudly use them over copper daily!


Only thing galvanized can be used for is some process pipe and air lines 

What do you use it on ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Only thing galvanized can be used for is some process pipe and air lines
> 
> What do you use it on ?


I don't use it.. have few fittings lying around for legs, etc have make trv socket removal tool out of it...


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Just use a moentrol. No problems


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Just use a moentrol. No problems


Hey.. ya cost me a buck..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Old school, best school
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Got to disagree with ya on the solder in stops,i think compression on stops is fine and in fact better than soldering them on because you can replace so much easier and I have personnely installed compression stops 20 yrs ago and they are still there today


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> My Sox beats them first before we let u won last nite.. but we'll take care of them tonight... btw. I thought we were talking about KY plumbing and how we ended up in Boston??




Talk about hijacking a thread sheesh!!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Talk about hijacking a thread sheesh!!!!





arie stratus said:


> Kentucky plumbing sucks lol


Easy now,you have to be highly educated to know and comprehend ky state plumbing code lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> Easy now,you have to be highly educated to know and comprehend ky state plumbing code lol


What, know cold on the right, hot on the left, $hit runs downhill.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

